# Die 15 meist gesuchten Produkte im Preisvergleich: HD 4890 vor GTX 275



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. April 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die 15 meist gesuchten Produkte im Preisvergleich: HD 4890 vor GTX 275 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die 15 meist gesuchten Produkte im Preisvergleich: HD 4890 vor GTX 275


----------



## smith0815 (19. April 2009)

8xAA mit Low-Quality-AF scheint ja im Tend zu liegen, oder was macht die HD4890 interessant? Wie nennt man diese Bildqualitätseinstellung, schaurig schön?


----------



## Cokebei3Grad (19. April 2009)

Nö....aber 3DFX soll irgendwann mal in Ruhe schlafen können.


----------



## Team_PG-Pat (19. April 2009)

wird bestimmt nicht umsonst so sein das die Radeon vorne liegt xD


----------



## Gast20150401 (19. April 2009)

Platz eins und zwei waren gerade erst in der öffentlichkeit diskutiert worden.Dicke Berichte und Ankündigungen gabs auch noch.Könnte damit zusammenhängen das so viele die Seiten angeklickt haben.Bei beiden könnens auch Kunden sein die günstig gutes kaufen wollen.....


----------



## Dr. Cox (19. April 2009)

smith0815 schrieb:


> 8xAA mit Low-Quality-AF scheint ja im Tend zu liegen, oder was macht die HD4890 interessant? Wie nennt man diese Bildqualitätseinstellung, schaurig schön?



Sobald ATI die Filteroptimierungen im Treiber zum Deaktivieren freigeben würde, dann wäre nicht mehr viel mit Preisleistung, denn dann wäre eine HD4890 in seriösen Benchmarks (PCGH) welche diese Optimierungen/Cheats deaktivieren würden, höchstwahrscheinlich nicht einmal schneller als eine 9800GTX+. Aber das ist den meisten Usern nicht bewusst, die sehen nur die Länge des Balkens, die Bildqualität ist denen aber anscheinend egal. da fragt man sich natürlich automatisch weshalb dann überhaupt eine solche Karte gekauft wird, da könnte man doch mit der alten Karte auch die Bildqualität im Spiel selbstständig herunterschrauben, dann hätte man auch einen längeren Balken und man müsste dafür nicht einmal Geld ausgeben 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...anstatt-quantitaet-page3.html?page=3#comments


----------



## MixMasterMike (19. April 2009)

haha wie die nvidia fanboys heulen wegen irgendwelchen filtern und eingebildeten unterschieden ^^
na dann viel spass beim jammern ihr lupenzocker


----------



## Wavebreaker (19. April 2009)

Ich kann dir nur zustimmen. Die NV-Fanboys sollten mal ihre Grüne-Brille abnehmen und die Fakten akzeptieren.


----------



## der_flamur (19. April 2009)

Die GTX260 Produktion sollte mal eingestellt werden und nur den G200b mit 240Shadern herstellen, da eigentlich die Kosten noch geringer sind, weil man nicht so viele unterschiedliche Chips herstellen muss, dann kann man auch eine GTX285 auch mal gerne 230€ kosten lassen...
Aber wie gesagt, es ist leider nur Theorie... was das Praktische ist, sieht man z.Z.


----------



## sniggerz (19. April 2009)

aber mir gefällt die NV karte auf dem dritten platz sehr gut.
meine hd 4870 hat den gleichen/ähnlichen kühler+lüfter und is echt wahnsinn!


----------



## Ripper84 (20. April 2009)

Immer wieder das gleiche: ATI oder nVidia, mal ist das eine besser, mal umgekehrt. Ich persönlich hab die ATI karten sehr gern, k.A warum, aber ist so. Hätte ATI etwas stärkeres als 4890 anzubieten (außer X2 natürlich), dann würde ich mir auch keine GTX285 kaufen, sondern diese Karte. Da aber die lage nicht so ist, bleibe ich weiter bei nVidia. Und ich muss echt zugeben, wenn ich meine "alte" 3870 mit ner 8800GT vom Kumpel vergleiche, machen die nVidia-Karten  viel weniger Probleme beim zocken. K.A wie weit es jetzt besser bei 4890 ist, aber mit 3870 hatte ich manchmal große probleme, z.B bei Stalker und Crysis hatte ich immer wieder Crashs, nach ein Paar Catalyst Updates lief aber alles wieder. Naja, nicht nur technisch perfekt soll die Karte sein, auch software soll was leisten...


----------



## kuer (20. April 2009)

Ripper84 schrieb:


> Immer wieder das gleiche: ATI oder nVidia, mal ist das eine besser, mal umgekehrt. Ich persönlich hab die ATI karten sehr gern, k.A warum, aber ist so. Hätte ATI etwas stärkeres als 4890 anzubieten (außer X2 natürlich), dann würde ich mir auch keine GTX285 kaufen, sondern diese Karte. Da aber die lage nicht so ist, bleibe ich weiter bei nVidia. Und ich muss echt zugeben, wenn ich meine "alte" 3870 mit ner 8800GT vom Kumpel vergleiche, machen die nVidia-Karten viel weniger Probleme beim zocken. K.A wie weit es jetzt besser bei 4890 ist, aber mit 3870 hatte ich manchmal große probleme, z.B bei Stalker und Crysis hatte ich immer wieder Crashs, nach ein Paar Catalyst Updates lief aber alles wieder. Naja, nicht nur technisch perfekt soll die Karte sein, auch software soll was leisten...


 
Was ein Quatsch du schreibst . Wegen den Treibern bin ich zu ATI gewechselt , und die sind meiner Erfahrung nach wesentlich besser als NV Treiber .  Du weist noch nicht mal wie schnell eine 4890 ist und wie die Treiber sind und erlaubst dir troz allem ein Urteil . Das wäre das selbe als wenn ich über die GTX285 schreibe , das es die lauteste wäre . Mache ich nicht , weil ich die Karten nicht habe und auch nicht kenne . Versuch doch einfach mal die Treiber richtig zu nutzen und lies dir ein bischen wissen in den Foren an , was die Spiele angeht , und schon klapps auch mit dem Rest .


----------



## Ripper84 (20. April 2009)

kuer schrieb:


> ...
> _Wegen den Treibern bin ich zu ATI gewechselt_
> ...


Echt? Ich hab die nVidia seit Juni 2008 (9800GTX und später 285GTX) ind ich hatte NIE probleme mit Treibern... Das ist auch einer der Gründe, warum ich weiter bei Nvidia bleibe, obwohl ich gerne ATI hätte...


----------



## Ripper84 (20. April 2009)

kuer schrieb:


> ...
> Du weist noch nicht mal wie schnell eine 4890 ist
> ...


Dafür gibt's PCGH,Computerbase usw oder?


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. April 2009)

Also ich hatte mit meiner HD4870 massig Treiberprobleme, während es mit der GTX280 bisher keine Probleme gab


----------



## Gast20150401 (20. April 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mit meiner HD4870 massig Treiberprobleme, während es mit der GTX280 bisher keine Probleme gab




Ehh? Ehrlich? Ich hab mit meiner HD4870 keine Treiberprobleme.....


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. April 2009)

Medall of Honor lief zB. nicht, es brach mit einer Fehlermeldung ab. 
In Stalker hatte ich Schattenfehler und in Gothic 3 unter Vista richtig miese Bildfehler, da haben ganz Häuser, Bäume etc... extrem geflackert, kurzum es war unspielbar. 
Nach rund mehr als zwei Monaten, nachdem ich ATI die Probleme geschildert habe wurden diese zwar zum größten teil behoben, krasse Bildfehler gibt es jedoch hin und wieder immer noch, des Weiteren ließ sich AA in Gothic 3 nur unter XP, nicht aber unter Vista aktivieren. 
Und dann mit dem letzten Catalyst hatte ich zum Schluss massives Bildflackern auf dem Desktop sobald ich ein Video gestartet habe. ich konnte herausfinden dass sich beim Flackern der Speichertakt änderte, bei ATI wollte man von dem Problem anscheinend nichts wissen. Steam hat auch regelmäßig Probleme gemacht, welche alle mit der GTX280 verschwunden sind.​


----------

